# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Несколько — это сколько?

## SAn

Хочу получить распределение чисел, подразумеваемых русскоговорящими людьми под словом «несколько».
Можете выбрать два варианта ответа, если не уверены, что означает слово «несколько».

----------


## MasterAdmin

Зависит от контекста и от общего количества. Надо было сделать варианты ответов в процентах  ::

----------


## Ramil

SAn, если интересно, с какой целью интересуетесь? 
Просто очень хочется направить вас по этой ссылке: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Нечеткая_логика
И дальше по указанной теме.  
Кстати, английская статья: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzy_logic более информативна.   
Всё-таки статистика не всесильна, на мой взгляд. Тем более при такой ничтожно малой выборке, как опрос на данном форуме. 
В моём понимании, 1, 2 или 3 - это ещё не несколько. От 4 - это уже несколько. Верхняя граница, к сожалению, так чётко не определяется и зависит от общего количество элементов во множестве, подмножество которого описывается словом "несколько". В принципе, для множества в несколько триллионов элементов, выборка в 1 миллион - это "несколько".

----------


## SAn

Странно. Никогда бы не подумал, что «несколько» может означать процент от числа... 
Для меня это всегда было некоторое абсолютное количество. То есть, если мы выбираем несколько элементов из триллиона, то у меня ассоциация с пятью-шестью элементами.

----------


## Ramil

> Странно. Никогда бы не подумал, что «несколько» может означать процент от числа... 
> Для меня это всегда было некоторое абсолютное количество. То есть, если мы выбираем несколько элементов из триллиона, то у меня ассоциация с пятью-шестью элементами.

 В том-то и дело, что мне никто не запрещает думать, что несколько - это гораздо большее число, чем вы считаете максимально возможным для данного слова, кто-то же, напротив, скажет, что 2 - это тоже несколько. 
Если формально, то несколько - это любое количество, отличное от 1.

----------


## Rtyom

Для меня «несколько» — всегда было больше трёх. Но вот парадокс: никогда не было больше десяти. По крайней мере до того момента, пока в детстве не заметил у одного автора в тексте, что он подразумевает гораздо большее число.

----------

